# security center not in services list



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Recently my laptop (OS: Windows XP SP2) was infected with viruses/worms. In particular the exe file smss.exe and killer.exe used to execute. 

One possible issue was there was not anti-virus and security center wasnt running.

I installed Avg 8 and it did clean up the system. But there is still a problem. 

When I click on security center in control panel , it says security center is unavailable because security center service has not been run. Please restart windows or run the service.

When I goto services I do not see security center in the list. Now how do I fix this problem. Though windows updates and firewall is on but why cant I see & start security center.

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
JG


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://www.winhelponline.com/articl...ecurity-Center-service-in-Windows-XP-SP2.html

It is a registry file..so backup your registry first.


----------



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot , the problem has been fixed.


----------

